# Quiet male?



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

Are all males really into singing? I have a young bird and am trying to figure out if it's a male or female (without a DNA test, though I might end up doing that later). It's a lutino. From what I can tell when it stretches its wings, it has no wingspots on the secondary feathers, and its face is pretty yellow, though it hasn't finished moulting completely yet. It does make quite a lot of noise (not screaming), compared to a female bird I once had, but it doesn't sound like the singing of my male cockatiel. Generally the lutino is quieter as well, compared to the male. 

I know females can learn to sing, but are there exceptionally quiet males as well?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

If he's young, it might take a bit for him to find his voice  I have a pied cock, and he only sings when he's in a really good mood lol. Otherwise he just screams and chatters away.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks! It's around the same age as the male (the little guy I was raising a while ago, whom I thought was a female. You might remember the thread! Your comments were really helpful), and he started singing when he was much younger. He's the only male I've had so I have no other comparison. We'll see I guess!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh Estel?! I do remember him! (and you now) !! 

Yeah i'd just keep an ear out for any noises coming from him in the near future. Ultimately I recommend DNA testing but only because the guessing drives me mad so I always give in LOL. I currently have a 10 week old that I am calling a "he" but I really have no idea so I am sending in his samples on Monday so I can know for sure LOL. I'm surprised it's taken me this long!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I had a male pearl that didn't find his voice until he was 8 months old, so it's different for every bird. That being said, roughly 75% of lutinos are female, because it's easier to get a female lutino than a male.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2015)

My tiel is a male and is super quiet, meaning he doesn't sing a lot at all... I actually wish he would sing more (cute to listen to). My other male tiels I had as a kid would constantly sing... all the time... it was very cute at first but then started to get to me because it was relentless/nonstop. My tiel is too busy sleeping to sing LOL


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My dad got himself into trouble with Joey (my very first cockatiel) by teaching him to wolf whistle.. He had Joey's cage out on the front verandah and he was sitting out there with him and Joey wolf whistled right as a lady walked past.. She heard it and thought it was dad, and he had to try to explain that it was the bird.. And of course he wouldn't do it again LOLOL.


----------



## ejoypousson (Apr 18, 2015)

shaenne said:


> Oh Estel?! I do remember him! (and you now) !!
> 
> Yeah i'd just keep an ear out for any noises coming from him in the near future. Ultimately I recommend DNA testing but only because the guessing drives me mad so I always give in LOL. I currently have a 10 week old that I am calling a "he" but I really have no idea so I am sending in his samples on Monday so I can know for sure LOL. I'm surprised it's taken me this long!


Yes Estel  Here's a picture of him now 









I probably will end up doing a DNA test, because I would like to put the lutino with Estel, but I'm worried they'll try to breed too early, since they're only around 6 months old right now. If I knew for sure if the lutino is a female I would take precautions.


----------

